# Recipes Kitchen Bits & Tips



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

Helo folks - have recently dg my slow cooker out of a dark dusty cupboard  any ideas of what i can put in it ?
thanks in advance xx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

hi hun

i normally fry some mince (to get rid of fat) then chuck that in with carrots, peas, potatoes and loads of gravy, then i put it on a nd leave it all day, its lovely once its done.

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I shall read this thread with pleasure as I bought one last year and never really knew what to do with it


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I always use it for a lamb or beef joint.

Just pop the joint in the dish fill halfway with stock or thin gravy & some cracked pepper & a bouquet garni cook on medium for approx 7 hours & the meat is cooked to perfection, it just dissolves in your mouth  

I then use the stock to make a gravy.


When I put veggies in, even if it's been cooking all day they are still quite hard   anyone have any tips? I don't want to par precook them as it defeats the time saving object.


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

hi siobhan

my slow cooker has 3 settings low med high, i normally put it on high if im cooking veggies, although they are always nice and soft, the only other thing i can say is to cut them up smaller, or maybe use frozen or tinned veg.

good luck

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Do you do anything to the joint before you put it in? Brown it off or anything?


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

hi. i use my slow cooker all the time

when i cook a joint i dont brown it off or anything
but put some stock in the bottom with herbs  and usually put a couple of onions in as well and then when its finished i use the stock to make an onion gravy
when i do a chilli or a bolognese sauce or a stew i just chuck everything in and every now and then give it s stir
and i usually chuck a bit of red wine in the chilli and the bolgonese sauce as well
i find with veggies that you need to put in a bit more water and then thicken it up later with gravy granules

tatty xx


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

fantastic advice so far ! thank you !

I have done veggies in it, especially the nice sweet root veggies and they always are really soft so I dont know why yours would be hard ? like someone else said maybe they need to be cut up a bit smaller ?

How do you do a bolgnese sauce in the slow cooker ? sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Emmalottie said:


> Do you do anything to the joint before you put it in? Brown it off or anything?


You can brown if off but I don't bother. I use the slow cooker for ease & quickness so don't want to mess about browning things. The important part is the taste 

I tend to use the medium setting mostly so might try the high setting for my stew this week & see if my veg fares any better


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I made a stew in the slow cooker yesterday. I cooked it on high for approx 7 hours & my veggies were soft!   but my meat was a little dry  

Tasted ok though, so will do that the next time....actually maybe if I'd sealed the meat it might not have been so dry...is that what sealing does?


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

I always make sure all my meat and veg are totally covered in gravy/stock so the meat doesnt dry out.

Ann Marie xxxx


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

today I did shoulder of lamb, tin of tomatoes, veggie oxo cubes, garlic, onion, leek, parsnip, swede, carrots, mushrooms and t was YUMMY !!!!!


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

ooooh now that sounds yummy!!!


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Great thread, i got one last year but never really knew what to do with it. To make bolognaise chilli etc, do i just put the mince in with water then add a sauce at the end? or put the sauce in at the start along with the water? or is there another method without sauce, maybe powder or herbs or something? what about onions etc do i put them in at the start or near the end? im always scared to use it incase i ruin a good dinner lol

dancingqueen xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Great thread    I am gonna wipe the dust from mine and get cooking in it again saves loads of time CheersXX


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

any other ideas folks ? any chicken ideas for slow cooker ?


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

for the bolognese 
i cut up a couple of onions and put them in along with garlic and herbs
a couple of tins of chopped tomatoes
the mince 
tomato puree
splash of red wine
stir it all up
and leave it to cook

for the  chilli,
i leave out the tomato puree
but chuck in peppers, mushrooms and  tin of red kidney beans
and a splash of red wine
and same as bolognese just stir it all up

but everynow and then with both of them i will give it a stir every now and then
i dont add water to it and it usually comes out lovely

hope that helps

tatty xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes a nice chicken one would be nice   good idea

How long tatty and which setting?

Tatty sounds yummyXX


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

i do everything in the morning
just chuck it all in and put it on low
and leave it to cook all day
and eat it in the evening

very handy if im going to be out all day 

tatty xx


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

tat - do you cook any of that before putting it in the slow cook  ie fry the onions / mince ?


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

thanx tatty - souns fab for saving time xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

This is interesting, have thought about this in the past but never got past thinking about it.  Is it safe to leave this during the day if you're out at work all day?


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

jovigirl
the idea of a slow cooker is you leave it on all day to cook, I leave mine on and go out all day, 
as long as its properly on a dry kitchen side, with nothing touching it, it will be fine all day while your at work.

Ann marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

tatty do u also add water to the bolognaise and chilli or is there enough liquid from the tomatoes etc?

dancing queen xx


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

i dont add any water or brown the mince
just chuck everything in raw and let it get on with it
i usually chuck in frozen sliced peppers in the chilli as well

i chuck in a whole chicken for roast dinners as well
just put some stock in the bottom and put an onion or lemon that ive stabbed a few times with a knife in the cavity as well to give it a bit of flavour 

im definately a type chuck it all in give it a good stir and then leave it to do its thing type of girl!!

tatty xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm goign to try a chicken based soup in mine. Will use the bones from roast on Sunday & add veg soup mix from Tesco (I'm too lazy to chop veg myself!). A few herbs & maybe a splash of white wine. Really looking forward to it.

I've done braising steak & onions & steak & kidney stew in mine - very yummy & very tender at the end. House smells lovely when you come in from work but the only problem is waiting until we put N to bed before we can dive in


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm loving this thread !!!!!

I want to cook both beef and Turkey on Christmas day so was thinking of getting a slow cooker to do the beef? Which one should I go for or are they much the same?

Popsy x


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

hi hun

they are all the same except for size 

((Morphy Richards 48715 Stainless Steel Oval Slow Cooker)) This is the one i have from argos.

we are a family of 4, and this one is large enough for a family of 6/8 i would think,its the one ive had, we have had it now for 2 years and weve never had a prob with it!  its very easy to clean too!  Argos are selling it cheap at the mo too, £22.64 instead of £33.97, i think we paid £40 for ours!! 

I would highly reccomend this one hun.

Ann Marie xxxxxx


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

I was given my slow cooker its very basic - you just plug it in, no settings or anything and it works brilliant !! I am going to sausages in it ! I did lamb mince this week - not as nice as using meat chunks, wouldnt recommenbd mince xx


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Anne-Marie and Janine - I'll get one at the weekend  

Popsy x x x


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks popsy! I have by baseline scan tommorow! am excited about starting stimms!!

Let me know how you get on with the slow cooker.

A hint if you cook mince in it, I cook mince potatoes, carots, peas and gravy in mine, i just always brown the mince in the frying pan first to get rid of the fat, defeats the purpose of a slow cooker but it does make the mince so soft and tasty in the slow cooker.  I cook it on high for 5/6 hrs.  Just make sure you cover the mince with gravy...... try it,its lovely!!  
ps , dont forget salt and pepper!!

Ann Marie xxxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I love this thread, I have dug my slow cooker out and this week I have done potato ash in it and a gammon joint (not at the same time!), our favorite is lamb with some mint sauce in it and I also put some potatoes and carrots and what ever else I can fit in it, the veg is really nice when they are cooked in the juices yum yum


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm going to be very adventurous and try spag bol tomorrow   

So then - bung it all in, cover, switch on, done?

How do I make sure it isn't too runny?


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Only add the chopped toms for juice but if it seems runny towards the end of cooking, take the lid off & turn it up to high for a little while to reduce.

I've never done Spag bol or chilli in the slow cooker before, I find it so quick to do on the hob. I might give it a try next time though, see if the taste is different


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Siobhan - apparently it makes the mince really really tender.

I'll let you know!


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

popsy = thank you ! I think she is the bees knees !!

ann marie - will try browning the mince and will let you know - thanks for the tip !

icklesmiler - what is potato ash ?


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Potato ash is well nice, it's potatoes cut up, in water, with onions, corn beef ash and I add gravy granules, worcester sauce, an oxo cube and some salt and pepper and some herbs. Boil for about an hour and it is lovely to dip your bread into it, it might be a northern dish


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

It was SCRUMMY!!!!


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

hi its that long since ive made beef olives that i forget how to make them, i bought ones from the butchers today but there is no instructions lol, also what could i make with them, im thinking veg but cant really think of anything else

thanks
dancingqueenxxxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello

I do these quite often.  Use the normal amount of gravy you would use for Stew/Mince.

I Cut up an onion throw the onion over the top of the beef olives, pour over the gravy, baby carrots, mushrooms any other veg you fancy. Season to taste

Cook in oven for about 50 minutes on 180ish Fan check every say 25 mins to stir maybe take the lid off for the last 20 mins - you might need a wee bit longer depends how well you like them cooked.  I like mine quite well done.  You could serve with more layered veg from m & s or peas and maybe even a bit pastry with sliced potato or baby potato  

Hope this helps

Yodax


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Lovelies!!

This thread seems to have gone a bit quiet hope we can perk it up  

I too have a slow cooker and when I move will be dusting it off and will get cracking, I've never really used it before.

Someone mentioned chicken dishes?? I know my Aunt makes chicken tonight in hers but I am not sure how she does it...  

Love Saila xxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I bought a little book from Asda for £2 or so for my slow cooker. Have done chicken soup in it (very yummy) & want to do braised red cabbage (my mouth is watering thinking of it) with apples. Tonight we're having morrocan lamb with apricots (it's a Schwartz mix) - I usually do it in th oven but it's going to work really well in the slow cooker I'm sure. The biggest problme with it is having to wait until DS goes to bed before we can dive into it & it fills the house with lovely cooking smells!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I got a book from Amazon! Might have a look through in new house.... when we eventually move   I will post you all some recipes!

How did you do chicken soup?? xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey

Sailia try and find out how she does the chicken tonight - sounds yummy!! or any other chicken dishes - God I love food!!!

YodaX


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

WTBam

potato ash is that like stovies in Scotland?  We do stovies with with sausages, onion gravy potato and meat stew all in together its lovely!  Some do it with corned beef - sounds like your one   !

My dad used to make - I'm not sure mine would turn out the same


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oooo Yoda that sounds gorgeous!! How do you do it??

I think she just chucks the chicken in and pours the chicken tonight over with a bit of added water too...


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Not really sure...  it was my Dad who used to do it.  I think he just did the stew as normal with gravy and the onions till almost cooked half grilled the sausages so they are not slimey lol then added them  to the stew then part done boiled potatoes cook for a while till potato ok or you could use mashed potato but add this last mix it all intogether there you have it stovies lol.  Some people do it with corned beef  

Hopefully someone might know better on here but this seemed to be what he did.  It is lovely though ! Enjoy
Hugs Yodax


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Sailia

Thanks for the chicken tonight.  I will do this and maybe add some more red and yellow peppers 

Yummy!!

Hugs Joe


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

the ones i have got have haggis in the middle so i was just going to make them plain, would i add gravey or water to it? im making 4 so not sure of the quantity, do i still put them in oven for same length of time etc
im going to buy the plain ones next week and try your recipie, im on a diet and get easily bored with the same stuff but that recipie sounds tasty lol

thanks
dancingqueenxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey

Its up to you... - I wouls add gravy if they have beef round them anyway,  nice with peas if they have haggis in them maybe with mash potato hmmme Good luckxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Anyone tried a curry in the slow cooker?? think I might try this over the weekend.  Its horrible out there   Here in sunny Scotland lol

Anyone got any more ideas?? 


Hugs Happy cooking Yoda XX


----------



## canoworms (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi, just found this thread.

With the festive season coming up the slow cooker is great for mulled wine, or hot punch. I think I've got a couple of recipes - I'll look them out.

xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Home made rice pudding or steamed sponge would work well in the slow cooker! I need comfort food!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Sorry for the idiocy but...

have agreed to cook Christmas lunch and we're having beef.

So I'll cook it overnight in the slow cooker but pleeeease help me with the gravy part of it  

I read on here put some stock in with an onion, add the beef and then cook it together but........... this is embarassing......... can I buy beef stock? And then I pour it out and make it into gravy - is that right? How do I make it into gravy? Blimey - I'm so sorry but I want the gravy to be much much nicer than my usual bisto effort   

Thank you xxxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

You can buy beef stock - Tesco do their own & Knorr do them 'fresh' rather than cubes.

To make a lovely gravy I mix the meat juices with some of the veg water & then heat on the stove. Mix some cornflour with some water & add to the stock & stir over a low heat until it thickens - no addatives & the veg water makes it a little more healthy


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

I use my slow cooker for making the bread sauce on Christmas day    I just start it off on the hop and then transfer the pot to the slow cooker and leave it in the corner simmering away for a couple of hours    There is never enough room on the hob or in the oven for it and I can't be doing with packet stuff        

BTW, anyone got any recipes for veggie stew or bean casseroles that would work in the slow cooker?  I don't eat red meat and DH gets a bit fed up of chicken all the time so thought I could do a veggie/bean stew and just cook him a pork chop or something to go with it    

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I use the stock from the meat to make gravy but it is very oily & fatty so I really need to invest in one of those seperater jugs.

For my gravy I use all the stock from the slow cooker & mix with cornflour (as per PW) and heat up on the stove. Sometimes I add a bit of a stock cube for extra meaty flavour.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

this is a good thread!

I cooked my christmas pud in the slow cooker the other day!  I will just stick it on for a couple of hours on christmas day to finish it off! It was very easy - but not sure where the recipe is now? is anyone interested in me trying to find it?!

I have done curry in it before - it is excellent.

Also if anyone wants to do a really cheap joint of beef, brisket is excellent for the slow cooker.  it is very cheap and very tasty, but not any good for roasting as it is too tough.  It's fab!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Fluffs have a recipe for Cannellini bean & mushroom stroganoff & was typing it out for you when I hit the wrong button & it disappeared ! If you want it IM me & I'll try & scan it for you instead 

If you have an Asda near you there is a really cheap book by Sarah Lewis with over 70 recipes in it. I think it was only £2 0r £3. Plus E-bay do downloadable books from 99p!


----------



## canoworms (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi there, 

Mulled Wine recipe:
2 bottles red wine
300ml water
225g sugar
2 cinnamon sticks
5ml (1 tsp) ground nutmeg
1 orange thinly sliced,
1 lemon thinly sliced

Put all ingredients in and heat on HIGH for 1 -2 hours.

Alternative Mulled wine recipe - makes 12 generous glasses
2 bottles cheap dry red wine
2 lemons
1 orange
4 cloves
pinch of cinnamon
100g sugar
2 tbls Cointreau or brandy

Pre-heat slow cooker on HIGH. Pour wine in. Cut thin slivers or rind from 1 lemon and squeeze the juice and add to the wine. Cut the orange in half, stud one half with the cloves and float in the wine. Add the cinnamon and cook for 1 hour on HIGH. 
Add the sugar, stir until dissolved then turn LOW.
To serve: remove the lemon rind and orange half. Stir in the Cointreau or brandy. Slice the remaining lemon and orange and float on top of the mulled wine.


----------



## canoworms (Sep 6, 2007)

Fluffs,

found this Spanish Bean Pot recipe - I've not tried it - not too keen on butter beans.

225g butter beans
5ml (1 tsp) bicarbonate of soda
50g butter
1 clove garlic, crushed
2 large onions, thinly sliced
400g tinned tomatoes
2 tsp paprika pepper
salt
1 vegetable stock cube

LOW: 7-8 hours
HIGH: 4-5 hours

Soak beans overnight in 500ml of water with 1 tsp bicarbonate of soda.
Melt the butter in a pan. Lightly fry the garlic and onions. Add the tomatoes, paprika and season.
Sprinkle on the crushed stock cube and stir until dissolved.
Add the drained beans. Bring to boil, simmer for 5 mins transfer to slow cooker.

xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Ooh i love butter beans - might have to try it!! I bet M likes it too!  Presumeably you can use pre-soaked/canned beans instead?


----------



## canoworms (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi there,

I would have thought you could use pre-soaked ones and just adjust as necessary

xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

ahhh slow cookers, fantastic!

We use ours practically every night, the thing is you can put just about everything in it with a bit of stock and veg. We use the organic stock cubes or Bouillon stock powder. Tonight we had chicken thighs with veg stock, butternut squash chopped, mushroom sliced, red lentils and onion sliced, clove of garlic and whatever else is in the fridge! I add some cornflour with mixed with butter stirred in an hour before we are ready to eat to thicken it. Yummy with jacket potoato and just sooo easy. Just fell off the bone. Beef in guiness is good too.

Yum xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

and if you want to cheat and do something REALLY easy, a few chicken pieces and a jar of cook in sauce chucked in before you go to work is the easiest thing in the world!


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

That is what I did today Sallywags and it was lovely   

Yoda that stovies sound scrumptious!!! I will have to try that one, has anyone tried the potato ash and liked it It is one of my favorite winter warmers.

xx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

what is a beef olive? is it a whopping big olive?


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

I had never heard of them before, then seeing them in tescos I bought them for dh cos he loves olives. then couldnt understand why they didnt have olives in them.  so why are they called beef olives?


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

i got mine from tesco as well they came with no instructions tho, ive no idea why they are called beef olives, ive been looking for online recipies to make them myself from scratch but couldnt find any recipies because of their stupid name lol

yoda i made them with gravy they were yummy, i will get the plain ones next time and add onion mashed potatoes etc mmmm sounds tasty, might actually make them for sunday

dancingqueenxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello All

I am starting tx in Jan and want as a part of this to eat better! Both DH and I work full time and need quick easy meals but tasty!!!

I want to eat more veg and cut down on the red meat sticking mainly to Chicken and preferable not too much fat!!!

Does anyone have a recipes as I am lacking in ideas and will be eatting chicken and gravy every night!  

Thanks

Spangle


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

You could get a slow cooker and do scrummy casseroles packed full of veggies and flavour 

Pop it on before you go to work and its all ready when you get home !  If you want to you can do some green veg with it but if you pack it with veg then its a complete meal in itself.

Also, you can roast a chicken on the weekend then use it to make a risotto (half a pack risotto rice and stock) with some vegetables and some of the roast chicken.  Use the rest of the chicken in a nice salad 

Not strictly recipes but easy and don't take ages to prepare


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi

Chicken stir frys are always a good one, especially if you use water and not oil to start the frying off    They are quick and easy and you can buy packs of the veggies already prepared in the supermarket.

As Jennifer has suggested casseroles are good and can be prepared in advance and just set the timer on your oven.

 with your tx

xxx


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Ooooh I've been thinking about getting a slow cooker for a while now but was put off thinking it might be one of those gadgets that just sits at the back of a cupboard most of the time  

Anyway after reading your thread I'm thoroughly inspired, will have to go and see if I can get one in the sales   

Will be back soon  

xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

If you go to www.bbcgoodfood.com you can search their database for recipes.
I use it loads - you can search for say "chicken" in the main bit & then you can refine your search by cooking time / occasion (eg quick mid week meal) / healthy / treat etc etc 
We both work full time so "10-30 mins / midweek meal" is a good place to start!

Hope this helps...   

XX
/links


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

hi, i bought a leg of lamb and was going to put it in slow cooker, does any1 know what i could do with it? do i add water or gravey etc? what about veg potatoes  etc or should i do this seperate. any ideas grateful

dq xx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I would just put the leg in with some stock/gravy with a tablespoon of mint sauce mixed in & some cracked pepper.

I like to do my veg seperately.

Yum, it iwll be soooo tender! I love Lamb from my slow cooker!


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

do you have to cover the lamb with liquid totally? or half fill it?

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

About half way or 2/3 should be fine


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I did a joint of pork today in ours and it was lovlely, i finished it off in a hot ovan with some olive oil rubbed on it just to crisp t up. It was scrummy


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

thanks ladies,do i cook it in water and then add gravy near the end? or should i put the gravy in at the start with no other liquids? like do i just half fill it with gravy? Also what exactly is "stock" ? ive seen a few people mention this, im not sure if its stock cubes or ive seen cartons in the supermarket that say chicken stock etc, are they just the same as gravy?
i barely use the stock cooker as im never entirely sure what to do lol

cheers
dq xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Stock is made from boiling meat bones with veg until you get a flavoured liquid, it's different from gravy granuales as it has no thickening agent in it. I would say the best liquid to use with a stew is stock made from lamb for lamb dishes, beef for beef etc but stock cubes can be pretty good but the downside is the amount of salt & other additives! I did lamb shanks the other week with red wine, onion, rosemary & then thickened the sauce at the end with cornflour mixed with water (I thicken gravy the same way usually too.

You can add any type of liquid (water/wine/stock/tomatoes) to a stew it really depends what kind of flavour you're wanting. I've done veg in with my meat & it worked fine, just cut up fairly small & the same size so they cook at the same time.

Asda had a book in recently for £2 on slowcookers, a fab starting place which you can use & then adapt to suit yourself.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

The fresh packs of stock in the supermarket are scrummy  the beef ones especially i did beef in the stock with with mushrooms & shallots n little bit of garlic then added red  wine, thickened with cornflour at end and served it with crsipsy roasted veg. mmmmmmmmm god am hungry now and just had my porridge    
gonna do lamb dish tomorrow night as out all day and want it for when we come home yum yum 
lou
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm doing slimming world at the mo and am pretty sure stock will be on the naughty list  

Could I put bovril and water in the slow cooker??


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

dont see why not Saila


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Lou F said:


> I did a joint of pork today in ours and it was lovlely, i finished it off in a hot ovan with some olive oil rubbed on it just to crisp t up. It was scrummy


Lou, 
What did you put in the slow cooker with your pork?
I have a big joint in my freezer & wasn't sure what to do with it.

Can you dry slow cook in a slow cooker or do you always have to add liquid?

I've never made my own stock so pretty much always just use cubes.

If I'm cooking beef I cook it in gravy made up with Bisto granules but a little bit more water, then when it's all cooked I add a few more gravy granules to the gravy in a saucepan to thicken it up again, it's really beefy!

Siobhan x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Siobhan
I added couple of pints of water salt n pepper n 2 stock cubes there was loads of stocy left so i strained it and used it for the gravy n it was scrummy if i say so myself   
Not sure about the dry slow cook i guess it would just go drier as it coked but not sure, if u try it let me know.
Beef caserole for us tomoz could eat it now if the beef wasnt still frozen   

lou


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i love my slow cooker + do a fab greek dish called stiffado in it, the beef just melts in your mouth after 12 hrs of slow cooking hhhmmmm me thinks its about time i made another one   

xxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Crockpot Stiffado​
Ingredients

1kg of braising steak 1/3 cup of olive oil 
500g of shallots 1/8 cup of balsamic 
1 onion finely chopped 1/2 cup of red wine 
1 large red pepper finely diced 1 tablespoon of tomatoe puree
1 large can chopped tomatoes 1/2 tablespoon of honey
small pack button mushrooms 3 cloves of garlic
1/2 teaspoon of ground cinnamon salt & pepper
1/8 teaspoon of ground cloves plain flour for dusting beef (optional)
1 teaspoon of dried oragano 2 bayleaves

Instructions:

STEP 1 - in a large pan cover shallots with boiling water, stand for 5 minutes, drain & then peel, then set aside 
STEP 2 - dust the beef with flour (optional)
STEP 3 - heat half the olive oil in a pan then use to brown the beef, once beef is browned put in the bottom of the crockpot/slowcooker
STEP 4 - heat the rest of the olive oil on a high heat and brown off the shallots (approx 10 min) 
STEP 5 - lower the heat to medium then add the chopped onion, pepper, crushed galic cloves and mushrooms and cook for a further 5 minutes
STEP 6 - add the rest of the ingredients to the pan mix and warm through, then transfer to the crockpot
STEP 7 - cook on low heat for 8 - 10 hours 

ENJOY
​


----------

